
Target Launches Estimote Beacon Test in 50 Stores - tlb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/target-launches-beacon-test-in-50-stores-with-expanded-rollout-later-this-year/?utm_content=buffer2a48f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
VLM
Scary. Last thing brick and mortar needs is another reason to complain where
the online experience is superior.

"I'd buy that at Amazon, but then I wouldn't get unrelated spam on my phone"
\- said no one ever.

------
MrZongle2
_" With beacon technology, the company says it will be able to send
information about deals as well as recommendations directly to consumers’
smartphones, provided they opt in to receive these alerts. Initially, the
beacon technology will work with those users who have the latest version of
the Target iPhone app installed on their phone and have Bluetooth turned on."_

How many of Target's customers are _really_ going to use this capability, if
they even know of it? How many are going to use it _twice_?

I was among the ~110 million customers affected by their 2013 security breach.
How many of us do you think are especially eager to install a Target app on
our phones?

This looks like a solution in search of a problem.

